# Miley Cyrus – Brust OP zum 18. Geburtstag?



## Mandalorianer (2 Aug. 2010)

*Miley Cyrus – Brust OP zum 18. Geburtstag?*​ 
Mit ihrer aktuellen Sex-Offensive hat sie durchaus bewiesen, dass sie reifer ist als andere Mädchen in ihrem Alter. Doch die Fans nehmen diese abrupte Verwandlung zur Frau nur mit gemischten Gefühlen auf .
Jetzt soll die 17-Jährige bereits den nächsten Schritt planen. Angeblich will sie sich ihre Oberweite chirurgisch vergrößern lassen. Experten warnen: „In diesem Alter befindet sich der Körper noch im Wachstum. Für eine Brust-OP ist es definitiv zu früh!“
Doch Miley scheint sich mal wieder beratungsresistent zu geben: „Ich mache, was mir gefällt. Manchmal kann ich eine richtige Göre sein.“ Angeblich wurde sie bereits bei einem berühmten Schönheits-Doc in Beverly Hills gesichtet.


*Die Gören machen was sie wollen :WOW:*

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (3 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (3 Aug. 2010)

soll sich dann am besten auch gleich was in den Kopp einpflanzen lassen, da scheint ja Platz zu sein *duckundwech*


----------



## Marcel34 (3 Aug. 2010)

das stimmt nicht!!!
sie will das überhaupt nicht machen!! lassen!! 
und wenn man schon die quelle sieht das InTouch magazin 
ist doch nur ein klatch blatt genau wie bei uns die bild!!


----------



## bluebravo (3 Aug. 2010)

aber das rührt alles garnicht von so weit her, immerhin gehört das bei denen alles zum guten ton, sich die dingers zu vergrößern... dabei hat sie so an sich n tollen körper, wo alles zusammen passt. aber naja gut, das müßen die selber wissen...

lg blue


----------



## Karrel (3 Aug. 2010)

kann sie doch machen, aber sag mal ehrlich, was hat ihre verwandlung zur bitch mit "Reife" und "verwandlung zur frau" zu tun!? das gegenteil zeigt doch ihre beratungsresistens!


----------



## Paul7999 (4 Aug. 2010)

ich finde das wäre quatsch sie hat genug busen


----------



## TheDarkPhenom (5 Aug. 2010)

Bis zu ihrem 17 . GEBURTSTAG fand ich sie sexy . Jetzt sieht sie für mich nur noch wie eine bitch aus . Aber trotzdem muss ich sagen : Sie hat geile und große Brüste , die brauch keine größeren , dass hat sie nicht nötig .


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

Sie wird langsam immer mehr zur zweiten Britney Spears. Die hat auch mal als "Jungfrau" angefangen.


----------



## Miraculix (6 Aug. 2010)

*...den DAMEN der Schöpfung kommt es laut ihren eigenen Aussagen doch nicht auf die Größe an!?!...*  

...dachte ich jedenfalls immer... naja zumindest bis heute...  :WOW:


----------



## Geldsammler (6 Aug. 2010)

Also diese Meldung ist absolut falsch, da es eine Fehlinterpretation eines US-Magazins (ich denke Star Magazine) war.
Das hat sich mittlerweile schon aufgeklärt, ich habe die Meldung nämlich mal gegooglet.


----------



## JayP (8 Aug. 2010)

Miley Cyrus hat das gleiche Problem wie Britney Spears, karrieregeile Eltern.

Was die Mutter für Britney war, ist bei Miley der Vater(die Mutter aber auch).

Ihr wisst schon, dieser wahnwitzige Superduper Country Sänger mit dem Welthit Achy Breaky Heart namens Billy Ray Cyrus der den Vokuhila getragen hat wie kein anderer:thumbup:

Ja und jetzt wo Miley nicht mehr einen auf Kinderstar machen kann, da sie ja schließlich bald 18 wird muss ein Imagewandel her.

Also ganz klar, da müssen wenigstens ein paar neue Hupen her und dann aber in spätestens in einem Jahr ein skandalöses Sextape

Alles andere würde mich persönlich schocken und mein Achy Breaky Heart brechen:thx:


----------



## Speedfighter (10 Aug. 2010)

Von der taucht eh irgentein sextape auf


----------

